# clicking asf want to scream



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

sat downstairs watching a movie with miko who is sidesucking, heavy breathing and clicking. She has also bruxed at me. now anyone who keeps these little buggers will no they are not the type of pet to snuggle with you in your sleeve something my girl is doing now. usually i cant keep hold of them. they ate their cage for heavens sake. now this. all i can thing off is she has weaker lungs than her sisters as this has only occurred since being in a tank. help.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a respiratory infection, a rather bad one if your girlie is sitting as still as that (mine are like yours and never sit still.) Any chance you can get her some antibiotics at a vets? Or try some echinacea in the mean time?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I've gave her 0.1ml of baytril from a diluted concentration and I'm taking her to the emergency vet tomorrow. Don't know what else to do, as far as I am aware this will be the first time my vets will have come across asf's, I really don't know if I could deal with another mousie death


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Giving her baytril will hopefully help, and if she is still this placid when you take her to the vet tomorrow at least they will be able to examine her properly to do something to help her. I doubt most vets would be able to cope with a ASF at normal speed! I hope she is okay and will keep my fingers crossed for you - keep us updated danniixx.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks, just went to check on her and shes still sidesucking, just sat next to a cardboard tube


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry for double post, I made a vid of her breathing






shes in hospital cage at the moment on newspaper to try to make it easier for her to breathe


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I take it your talking about an African Soft Fur Rat? Or a Multimammate? They are not supposed to be as prone to respitarory problems as fancies are, but the tank could be the issue here. As zany said, I would get her onto Baytril as soon as possible and at a higher dose. These mice are bigger than fancies so would probably require it. Ask your vet to listen to her lungs.

What substrate do you currently use Danniixx? I just watched your video and she definately has an airway issue there. get her onto a good strong dose of baytril hun. She`s lovely.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

How is she now dannixx? If you now use a tank to house you Mammates, how about looking for a cage topper? You know the gerbilarium types tank/caging? I know these particular species are known for chewing their way out of plastic based cages, so having a barred cage topper might be an alternative? It gives them the chance to climb up onto the open barred section rather than always being enclosed in the tank itself. Maybe you could even make one with some imagination.


----------

